# New Community Tank



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Well the pikes have been moved to the 180 gallon so their old home became the community tank. So currently there are 3 tanks in the new fish room. The 180 gal, and 2 55 gals. 

Setting up a community tank was so much fun, it's been forever since I've had one and had forgotten how much fun it can be to aquascape a tank that you don't have to worry about it being rearranged.

Now, I didn't so much go with the traditional all natural look, but kinda did a half and half thing. I'll get better pics later, to show the entire tank. Here's a couple to get started.



















And a shot of one of my all time favorite fish...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots! I like the mini lawn gnome dude!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

*LOL* Thanks got him at a garage sale for a buck. Actually the castle came from a garage sale as well, it was part of the disney series and had a lamp base in it. We cut the doors (one on each side) and the smaller fish really seem to dig it.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

are those blind cave tetras? I love them and they seem to be growing in popularity


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Yes there are 2 blind cave fish in there. I've had them at least a couple of years and I'm not sure how old they were when they were given to me by a friend in Washington (they arrived full grown). They are pretty tough little fish to be honest with you and I would recommend them to anyone who likes something out of the ordinary. Very interesting to watch. They were the first fish I added to this tank so they could get used to their new surroundings without bumping into other fish. They knew their new home over night and I was able to add some other fish the next day. Mind you, all of these fish have been housed in other tanks and very few of these guys were familiar with each other. It's very nice being able to put all of the fish that won't ever breed into one place. Makes a great community tank.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice tanks I like them


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I love it! especially the gnome! Kinda gives me the "itch" for a new tank!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

how about some shots of your other tanks????


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

nice tanks like the albino red tailed shark and like the castle it all looks great


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Looks awesome!

How big is the synodontis? My cousin has one and it's growing really quick. It's doubled in size in about 2 months, it's about 4-5 inches right now.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

hummm I would say he's probably 6-7" and full grown. I've never measured him so that is just a guesstimate.


----------

